# Photography.........



## pr.itdude (Feb 11, 2009)

Plz suggest me a gud photo editor......which corrects the shaked photos atleast to some extent........

i hv used Photoscape and  Picasa.....although they r gud in contrasting and editing the color etc etc.....but not corrects the shaked pics.......


----------



## rajat22 (Feb 13, 2009)

ADOBE PHOTOSHOP any version.


----------



## pr.itdude (Feb 14, 2009)

at last, someone replied.......!!!
hmm......i'll try my hand at that.......!!!
but i think that demands time......!!


----------



## sysmaniac (Feb 14, 2009)

Photoshop is the Best Photo Editing Software. Download the Trial Version from www.adobe.com

For Photoshop tutorials visit *www.planetphotoshop.com/ or www.good-tutorials.com

If you are new to Photoshop, try to visit www.youtube.com and search for Photoshop video Tutorials

And Google is always there to help you !!
Explore the World of Photoshop..!!


----------



## pr.itdude (Feb 14, 2009)

thnx buddy..........i'll definitely try out it.....!!!


----------



## eggman (Feb 14, 2009)

rajat22 said:


> ADOBE PHOTOSHOP *any *version.



think again my friend


----------



## red_devil (Feb 14, 2009)

can you even repair a shaken up  image on photoshop ?

<...i'm a photoshop noob....>


----------



## thinknano (Feb 14, 2009)

no you wouldn't 
well buddy you can try the Picasa 3 also..it's not even near to photoshop but very easy to use software.... I just love this picasa!!!


----------



## pr.itdude (Feb 14, 2009)

n6300 said:


> can you even repair a shaken up  image on photoshop ?
> 
> <...i'm a photoshop noob....>



me too......
thats what i wanna to know..........!!!!
i hv used picasa,,,, but u cant repair the shakened images through that........


----------



## 6x6 (Feb 14, 2009)

what is shaked pics ?


----------



## Cool G5 (Feb 14, 2009)

^Shaked pics - Blurred pics taken at high ISO & slow shutter speeds.

I don't think any software should be able to fix shaken images.
Correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## 6x6 (Feb 14, 2009)

^+1
thats why there is Optical Image stabilizers (in digital camera)


----------



## harmads (Feb 16, 2009)

Hi
Adobe Photoshop is the best .
However photoeditors have lmits and improve an image within those limitations. Donot expect a badly taken photo to become good. Blurred image will remain blurred !!
Regards


----------



## sysmaniac (Feb 16, 2009)

You may also try Adobe Lightroom 2. I use Photoshop and Lightroom for my Photography needs. Lightroom 2 has advance Options. Choice is yours !!


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Feb 16, 2009)

he he at first i thought ur thread name was P*rnography...just a play of words..ok comin to topic

i dont think u can recover blurred images

may be sharpen filter help u...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 16, 2009)

Try the Focus Magic plugin for Photoshop. I think it has a trial version too. It won't be able to correct the image completely, though.


----------

